# Persian-Urdu: Murad



## Canbek

Murad means " wish, desire,intention..." in Arabic.Its a populer  male name in Turkey.Morad or Morat  sounds like Persian version. In Persian, is there any other meaning of this word ? Or,is  Morat-Morad a word different to Arabic Murad ? Thanks


----------



## Jervoltage

It is Moraad (مراد) in Persian. It is the same word, with the same meanings. مراد is also used as a male name in Iran.


----------



## Alfaaz

It seems to be the same word as the Arabic مراد, just a different pronunciation (ma3ruuf vs. majhuul)...like _mu'min_ vs. _mo'min_ for مؤمن. Here is an entry from Hayyim.


----------



## Canbek

So, can we say that Murad is a Semitic word , not I.E ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Yes, we can. It comes from pattern IV of the Arabic verb "araada". It is the passive participle.


----------



## Canbek

Some Sanskrit words from MW  dictionary, might help  us:

1 mur, ( fr./ murch) ,Pân.vi,4,21,Sch.

2 mur , ( fr./ murv),L

3 mur,cl.6.P. murati,   to encompass,entwine, bind together, Dhat up .xxviii,53

1-  Mura, n.  encompassing, surrounding, L. ;( â),f., see 2.mura

4  mu'r, m.( prob.fr./mri; cf. â- mur, abhi- pra- mur )  a destroyer,  slayer, enemy,RV. viii,55, 2( Sây. "a mortal", others "a wall" )

2-Mura,m.N. of a Daitya slain by Krishna,MBh:.............................


----------



## Wolverine9

_muraad _is a genuine Arabic word and is not related to any Sanskrit word.  Very few Arabic words are of Sanskrit origin and they generally pertain to agricultural products such as sugar, orange, and pepper.


----------



## marrish

While I agree with all the answers I think I can get in touch with the questions as well and I feel they are trying to check whether there's any connection between Arabic origin words in languages other than Arabic (Urdu, Turkish, Persian). It seems the questions like this one about Murat/Murad are concerned about proper names. I can't exclude the possibility of people in migration and changing their language or religion assuming current names of the era or region. It must have been quite obvious to choose a name which is similar, in meaning or in it's sound. If meaning and sound met it must have been ideal. But I agree with all what's been said above.


----------



## Canbek

Sanskrit  Mur and Murati is related...But  for the letter  P , I don't know what it stands for ...  Part*h*ian may be ?

Probably I should keep checking the Vedic-Zoroastrian relations as far as the legends concern...


----------



## urdustan

Murad is a Muslim Arabic name.  Why would it be Vedic or Zoroastrian?


----------



## Canbek

Vedic and  Zoroastrian, are not languages..They are well known  Indo-Iranian religions...There  might be a relation among these two  religions and it could cause a word loan activity  etc.But this is not  the platform to discus this matter.


----------



## Faylasoof

Wolverine9 said:


> _muraad _is a genuine Arabic word and is not related to any Sanskrit word.  Very few Arabic words are of Sanskrit origin and they generally pertain to agricultural products such as sugar, orange, and pepper.


 I absolutely agree! _muraad_ is Arabic and I see no obvious reason to try get a Sanskrit link!


----------



## Canbek

Faylasoof, thanks  for your  help ; at last I realised that Murad was Arabic...


----------



## Dib

Canbek said:


> Sanskrit  Mur and Murati is related...But  for the letter  P , I don't know what it stands for ...  Part*h*ian may be ?



Just to explain to you the dictionary entry (I am no way supporting any connection of this to muraad, which by all means seems Arabic):
3 mur,cl.6.P. murati

It means:
mur, class 6 Parasmaipada (3rd person singular present indicative- ) murati

The conjugation class of the verb is 6 (in Western convention), or in Indian convention - tudaadi.
Parasmaipada is the Sanskrit term for what is called "active" form in Western convention.
Don't ask me why M-W mixes the two conventions.


----------



## urdustan

Canbek said:


> Vedic and  Zoroastrian, are not languages..They are well known  Indo-Iranian religions...



I know they are religions.  My point was Murad has nothing to do with those religions.  It is a common Muslim name of Arabic origin.


----------



## Canbek

Urdustan,  the Sanskrit word Mur-Murati does have a lot to do  with my inquiry regarding  Murad.... You should've  read the thread  carefully first, below :  

"  Murad means " wish, desire,intention..." in Arabic.Its a populer  male  name in Turkey.Morad or Morat  sounds like Persian version. In Persian,  is there any other meaning of this word ? Or,is  Morat-Morad a word  different to Arabic Murad ? Thanks"


----------



## Canbek

Dib, thanks very much for the explanation...Probably I shoul go back to " historical" issues regarding this particular case   and keep searching...Under these circumstances, I should admit that there is no "Murad"  similar to Arabic one with a different meaning in  Middle Iranian or Persian...


----------



## Canbek

Dib said:


> Just to explain to you the dictionary entry (I am no way supporting any connection of this to muraad, which by all means seems Arabic):
> 3 mur,cl.6.P. murati
> 
> It means:
> mur, class 6 Parasmaipada (3rd person singular present indicative- ) murati
> 
> The conjugation class of the verb is 6 (in Western convention), or in Indian convention - tudaadi.
> Parasmaipada is the Sanskrit term for what is called "active" form in Western convention.
> Don't ask me why M-W mixes the two conventions.



Sorry, I must have overlooked your comment, my  apologies...You didn't ask me to, but could you explain what you think  about mixing of the  
two conventions ? It would be very helpful.


----------



## Dib

I don't think it has any significant implication. This mixed convention is used consistently all through the dictionary.


----------



## Dopplegeist

Japanese pronunciation of this name (in Arabic?) appears to be ムラト _murato_, is this consistent with Persian pronunciation of the name?


----------



## marrish

Dopplegeist said:


> Japanese pronunciation of this name (in Arabic?) appears to be ムラト _murato_, is this consistent with Persian pronunciation of the name?





Jervoltage said:


> It is Moraad (مراد) in Persian. It is the same word, with the same meanings. مراد is also used as a male name in Iran.


It doesn't seem so. It's rather the Turkish adaptation which lays at the basis of the Japanese word. In Turkish the final -d is voiceless and becomes -t. Murat - JP murato.


----------



## colognial

Dopplegeist said:


> Japanese pronunciation of this name (in Arabic?) appears to be ムラト _murato_, is this consistent with Persian pronunciation of the name?


Hello, Dopplegeist. I think the pronunciation given in the Japanese dictionary is a result more of the habit of pronunciation among the Japanese (to end a word in a vowel) than of the way this word sounds when pronounced by a Persian speaker.


----------



## Dopplegeist

So what would be closer to "Moraad", pronounce like moh-rahd?


----------



## Treaty

Dopplegeist said:


> So what would be closer to "Moraad", pronounce like moh-rahd?



Do you mean in kana? A way to write Persian Morād (moraad) is モラド (_mo.ra.do_) as in this page. The Arabic pronunciation is close to ムラド (_mu.ra.do_).


----------



## Dopplegeist

Treaty said:


> Do you mean in kana? A way to write Persian Morād (moraad) is モラド (_mo.ra.do_) as in this page. The Arabic pronunciation is close to ムラド (_mu.ra.do_).



Thank you, I was going to write it myself but did not expect Persian speakers to be familiar with Japanese and do it for me. Thank you again most helpful!


----------

